# crypto gamble decentralized gambling



## okkkroniienko (Aug 29, 2019)

CRYPTO GAMBLE acts both as a casino and a platform where users will be able to launch their own games. Essentially, you can choose to play against us, other users, or create and host your own casino games. Cryptogamble LTD verifying transactions over blockchain ensures that no single player holds an advantage at any stage of the gambling process.

https://crypto-gamble.net/


----------

